# Uplink Activity for the Week of 10-11-6 .......



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

257 SPRKY MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

258 INFO MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

259 INFO9 MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

288 SHO-E, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

289 SHO-W, REMOVED FROM Tp 8 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

290 FLIX, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

291 TMC-E, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

292 TMCXE, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

293 SHOCS, REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

294 SHOEX, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

295 SBYND, REMOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

296 SUND, REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

297 SHOTO, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

JENNA and TEEZ now showing in the EPG

491 ALOCK, ALOCK REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

492 FNTSY MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w renamed XCESS

493 ULTIM, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

499 ULTIM MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w Renamed FRESH

581 PHNIX MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

587 ATV MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

606 TV5 MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

611 ZEETV MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

617 ZCINE MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

619 B4U MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

642 ART MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

643 ARTMV MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

656 ISRLI MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

660 RFI MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

665 ZIKR MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

669 ARTMU MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

671 MLODY MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

716 VIDIT MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

776 ALARA MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

909 RADIT MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

Alaska HD (Not Available)
5500 TST_5 MOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w Renamed DSCHD

5501 TNTHD ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

5505 ESPHD ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

5506 ES2HD ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

5507 NFLHD ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

5510 HDNET ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

5511 HDNMV ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

5512 UNIHD ADDED TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

5515 HBOHD ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w

5516 SHOHD ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 46 from Gilbert for EchoStar 10 at 110w


5840 SPRKY MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5841 INFO MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5842 INFO9 MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5890 XCESS, XCESS REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5891 FRESH, FRESH REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

6500 TST_6, TST_6 REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8118 WNYN ADDED TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9105 XKIFI, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9106 XKIDK, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9107 XKPVI, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9108 XKFXP, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9202 XKBMY, REMOVED FROM Tp 22 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9203 XKFYR, REMOVED FROM Tp 22 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9223 XKSAW, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9224 XKMVT, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9225 XKTFT, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9226 XKXTF, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9240 XKFBB, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9241 XKRTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9242 XKBGF, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9243 XKTGF, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 2 at 148w


7604 KGWB changed callsign to KGCW

Beaumont, TX
8444 KFDM 6 became available

8445 KBTV 4 became available

8446 KUIL 64 became available

8447 KITU 34 became available

8448 PBS 60 became available


8924 KWBT changed callsign to KQCW

9373 KAZW changed callsign to KCWK


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cool ... the Alaska (and possibly Hawaii) HD isn't a myth!

Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66754


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Beaumont, TX
> 8444 KFDM 6 became available
> 8445 KBTV 4 became available
> 8446 KUIL 64 became available
> ...


Congrats on the 170th market added E*!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

James Long said:


> Congrats on the 170th market added E*!


 No KBMT channel 12 ABC-8443 yet. I guess that this one station is the one holding out on the Retransmission consent.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I see 148's location lost it ONLY porn channel finally 

And looks like DISH added some new porn content to the current adult line-up...

At the same time, was Fantasy pulled or just renamed, moved and rebranded?


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Congrats on the 170th market added E*!


They need only 5 more by the end of the year to meet the terms of the Settlement.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Two of these are already waiting in the wings. Palm Springs, CA and Harrisonburg, VA

See ya
Tony


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

hopefully they'll pull the 148 hd channels when they turn the 110 hd spot beam for alaska on as well.

I hate to see unnessary duplication


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> Two of these are already waiting in the wings. Palm Springs, CA and Harrisonburg, VA
> 
> See ya
> Tony


If they would pick up KPLC and KVHP they'd have the Lake Charles market which is sandwiched in between Beaumont DMA and Lafayette, LA DMA.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

There are a total of 40 markets remaining that are not available on Dish. 38 are nto uplinked. Here is the alphabetical list (info from http://ekb.dbstalk.com/19)

*Alexandria, LA* - 2 unique stations (NBC & ABC) + repeater PBS already uplinked

*Alpena, MI *- 1 unique station (CBS) + repeater PBS already uplinked

*Bangor, ME* - 5 stationsstations. 4 Full power (ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS) + 1 LP Fox

*Bend, OR* - 3 stations --2 full power NBC & PBS (possaibly a repeater) + 1 LP Fox

*Biloxi/Gulfport, MS *- 2 unique stations (ABC, Fox) + repeater PBS already uplinked
---(Laurel/Hattiesburg completes this market's locals)

*Binghamton, NY* - 6 stations total 4 full power and two network LP stations

*Bluefield/Beckley, WV* - 4 unique stations (ABC, NBC, CBS, Ind) + repeater PBS already uplinked

*Bowling Green, KY* - 3 unique stations (ABC, NBC, PBS) + repeater of another PBS already uplinked

*Butte/Bozeman, MT* - 5 stations (big 4 nets + PBS)

*Columbus, GA* - 5 unique stations (big 4 nets + CW) + repeaters of AL & GA PBS Nets already uplinked and available to counties in respective states.

*Dotan, AL* - 2 unique stations (ABC & Fox). The CBS from that market is already uplinked and available in Panama City, FL

*Elmira, NY* - 4 full power stations (ABC, NBC, Fox and a new PBS possibly a repeater)

*Eureka, CA* - 5 full power stations (NBC CBS, ABC, Fox, PBS)

*Glendive, MT* - 1 Full Power CBS

*Greenwood/Greenville, MS* - 2 unique stations (ABC & CBS) + PBS already uplinked and available in the MS countues of the market.

*Harrisonburg, VA [/B](already uplinked) - 2 unique stations (ABC, Fox) + repeater of PBS already uplinked

Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS - 2 full power (NBC & CBS). Biloxi/Gulfport completes this market's nets.

Helena, MT - 5 unique stations. 2 full power (CW & NBC) + 2 LP (ABC & CBS) which may be repeaters with some local news

Jackson, TN - 2 full power (ABC, Fox & PBS)

Jonesboro, AR - 2 unique stations (ABC, Ind) + repeater of a PBS already available in most of this market.

Lafayette, IN - 1 CBS

Lake Charles, LA - 2 unique stations (NBC & Fox) + repeater of PBS already uplinked

Laredo, TX - 3 stations (NBC, CBS, Univision). The half-dozen other stations are Mexican and will be ignored

Lima, OH - 5 stations. 2 full power (NBC & Ind) + 3 LP stations (ABC, Fox & CBS)

Mankato, MN - 1 CBS

Marquette, MI - 5 full power (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, PBS)

North Platte, NE - 1 unique station (NBC) + Repeater of PBS already uplinked

Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO - 2 stations (ABC & Fox)

Palm Springs, CA (ALREADY UPLINED) - 5 stations + mirror of PBS National

Parkersburg, WV - 1 NBC

Presque Isle, ME - 2 stations (CBS & PBS) . The remaining stations in the area are Canadian an will be ignored

St. Joseph, MO - 2 stations (ABC & TBN) ...if the TBN is an O&O station then it may not need to be uplinked.

Salisbury, MD - 3 unique stations (ABC, CBS, PBS from DE) + repeater of MD PBS already uplinked

Springfield/Holyoke, MA - 5 stations --full power ABC, NBC, PBS + LP CBS & Telemundo (because it's owned by NBC station)

Utica, NY - 3 stations (NBC, ABC & Fox). It is possible an LP MyTV would be forced by the Fox affiliate

Victoria, TX - hard to say, but the guess is 6 due to ownerships. 2 full power (Fox & ABC) + 4 LP stations (Azteca, Telemundo, MNTV and Univision)

US Virgin Islands - 3 stations. 3 full power (ABC, PBS -- an ind full power would be ignored IMHO) + LP Fox station. The full power CBS and LP NBC stations are already available in the Puero Rico locals (same spot beam). It would be also possible to use the Storefront-owned Fox in the PR locals for the USVI locals as well. Why they haven't done this is beyond me. They have bandwidth to kill there!

Watertown, NY - 4 stations. 3 full power (ABC, CBS, PBS) and 1 LP (Fox). The three remaining stations are Canadian and will be ignored.

Wheeling, WV, Steubenville, OH - 3 stations (CBS, NBC & PBS)

Wilmington, NC - 4 stations - 3 full power (ABC, NBC, Fox) + 1 LP CBS + repeater of NC PBS already uplinked.

Yuma, AZ - 5 (minimum). 5 full power stations (Univision, ABC/Fox (may require two station uplinks for a total of 6), NBC, CBS, Telefutura.) Telemundo LP station may be mandated by the NBC affiliate for 7 total

Zanesville, OH - 1 NBC.

Total = about 120 total stations

That is about 10 transponders needed to carry all these channels. Many are available in various spot beams around the country now.

See ya
Tony*


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I take it you plan on telling us the actual number of stations yet to be uplinked


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I would have been done by now, but I got sidetracked. Back to the grind. I'll update the previous post in a little while

See ya
Tony


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

Tony -

Bangor has a low power Fox affiliate WFVX-CA on channel 22 - run by WVII/7/ABC. PBS is Maine Public Broadcasting.

Jim


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

compubit said:


> Tony -
> 
> Bangor has a low power Fox affiliate WFVX-CA on channel 22 - run by WVII/7/ABC. PBS is Maine Public Broadcasting.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim. I corrected the post.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> *Columbus, GA* - 5 unique stations (big 4 nets + CW) + repeaters of AL & GA PBS Nets already uplinked and available to counties in respective states.


Uplinking the Columbus, GA locals would also help out Dish Network's Albany, GA LIL package as Columbus, GA's ABC and CBS affiliates are "Significantly Viewed" within SOME of the Albany, GA DMA. While the Albany, GA DMA can receive WCTV (CBS) from the Tallahassee, FL CBS, Albany has to apply for a waiver for a Distant ABC, and so Columbus, GA's ABC would certainly help out a few counties in the DMA.



TNGTony said:


> *Dotan, AL* - 2 unique stations (ABC & Fox). The CBS from that market is already uplinked and available in Panama City, FL


While Dothan only has two unique stations to uplink, the CBS from Dothan currently broadcasts MyNetworkTV and The CW as sub-channels, and with Dish uplinking several DMAs smaller local CW affiliates, it's possible that they could/would have to make a deal to provide these channels as well.



TNGTony said:


> *Jackson, TN *- 2 full power (ABC, Fox & PBS)


Which of these three are not full power?

~Alan


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

BFG said:


> hopefully they'll pull the 148 hd channels when they turn the 110 hd spot beam for alaska on as well.
> 
> I hate to see unnessary duplication


Not me, they have a slightly higher bitrate


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I've been working on something else ... an uplink list.

Thanks to TNGTony's chart for the market names - Here are all of the uplinks to E10, their TID numbers and the spotbeam numbers. Probably a couple of errors as well. (I not to copy any as well as not create any.)

Not all transponders carrying a market are full.

As far as HD on 148° - Can Alaska get those now?

Also what would really be cool is if the feeds were not Eastern Time. Perhaps someone who can see EPG data can see if the EPGs match between the 55xx versions and the 94xx versions.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 7406 KGWB changed callsign to KGCW


7604 you mean....


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Alan Gordon said:


> Which of these three are not full power?
> 
> ~Alan


They are all full power. I think the local PBS is a repeater but don't know right now. It could have been a typo as well.

See ya
Tony

EDIT...Nope, must have been a typo the PBS is unique


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

136 FXALT is now hidden.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Also what would really be cool is if the feeds were not Eastern Time. Perhaps someone who can see EPG data can see if the EPGs match between the 55xx versions and the 94xx versions.


Most of the channels are somewhat timezone independent anyway.


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

I live in one of the 40 markets listed above. Is their any hope that E* has plans to finish off this last remaining 40 ? In my lifetime ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes ... E* will finish them all. Not this year, but I expect by the end of next year.

As far as _YOUR_ lifetime ... drive safe and avoid household accidents.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

With Beaumont now becoming active, I wonder what the future has in store for KUIL-LP on AMC 4 @ 101w. Currently it is FTA to all of North America right now...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> With Beaumont now becoming active, I wonder what the future has in store for KUIL-LP on AMC 4 @ 101w. Currently it is FTA to all of North America right now...


Probably no change in that. Likely it is up for cable and maybe even E*.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Also wonder what Dish plans to do with TP6 @ 61 now that they cleared it off. Is TP 27 and TP 6 E12 (aka R1) or E3?


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

alebowgm said:


> Also wonder what Dish plans to do with TP6 @ 61 now that they cleared it off. Is TP 27 and TP 6 E12 (aka R1) or E3?


Looks like some new international channels on the way!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E12 (formerly R1) is only capable of covering odd frequencies TP 1-23 and TP24. Other frequencies are E3 at 61.5°.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

JohnH said:


> 136 FXALT is now hidden.


Ummm, it is viewable on my 301.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It's gone from all three of my receivers. And the channel designation goes away next week.

See ya
Tony


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

The need for the FXALT might still be there. If the OAK/DET game goes long and you live in the NY/STL area, but you are a fan of either OAK/DET, is the local station going to continue showing the OAK/DET and force you to switch to FX to watch the local game? Just a rant, I don't really care, as my team was swept by OAK.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

447 ALT MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Tony,
Earlier reports also had Bangor, Maine waiting in the "wings". Haven't heard much since.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I never heard the "Bangor" report. It wasn't one of John's. Do you remember where you saw that?

See ya
Tony


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> I never heard the "Bangor" report. It wasn't one of John's. Do you remember where you saw that?
> 
> See ya
> Tony


He might have been referring to this. However, the person who posted that information was asked for some type of verification but would not produce any. Therefore, the information is very likely untrue.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

136 FXALT is back in the EPG.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> And looks like DISH added some new porn content to the current adult line-up...


Spice to Rebrand Adult PPV Channels

By R. Thomas Umstead, STAFF

(Multichannel News) _ Adult-movie star Jenna Jameson will get her own cable channel as Playboy Enterprises Group announced a relaunch of its Spice Digital Networks adult pay-per-view brand.

Spice will feature four new PPV channels, including clubjenna, which will offer content featuring Jameson, as well as other adult movies and live events, according to Spice executives.

The other three channels are: Spice:Xcess, featuring content from Web sites, as well as fetish and ethnic programming; fresh!, offering amateur and reality-based programming; and shorteez, showcasing short-form programming.

Playboy reached a distribution deal with EchoStar Communications' Dish Network for Spice Digital Networks, and it is in carriage discussions with other MSOs and satellite providers, according to company officials.

( Source: http://www.broadcastnewsroom.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=73700 )


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

chaddux said:


> He might have been referring to this. However, the person who posted that information was asked for some type of verification but would not produce any. Therefore, the information is very likely untrue.


Thanks Chad.

for anyone else AFAIK there is no sign of Bangor up there on any of the satellite locations at this time and the info on the thread posted was totally unverifiable

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

136 FXALT MOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

447 ALT MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

448 ALT MOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

454 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

465 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

466 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Spice to Rebrand Adult PPV Channels
> 
> By R. Thomas Umstead, STAFF
> 
> ...


Charles sure loves his porno.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Chad.

for anyone else AFAIK there is no sign of Bangor up there on any of the satellite locations at this time and the info on the thread posted was totally unverifiable

See ya
Tony

Thanks Tony,
should have known not to get my hopes up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ehren said:


> Charles sure loves his porno.


Charlie loves money. As long as there are people out there willing to pay $$$ for XXX it will be offered. And as long as there are people out there offended by XXX it will be in an easily hidden range.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 136 FXALT MOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> 447 ALT MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> ...


I hate those ones.... 

Such a ... nuisance ... for people maintaining channel chart(s)

They move and move and move and move .. on a constant basis


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well,,,,,,,,,, 

136 FXALT MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe,

Well....... "4 letter word(s)" it!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Sigh....

Okay then...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Well,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 136 FXALT MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


Not really needed anymore since we only have one championship series going on. (Fox even held the beginning of the St Louis game last night until after the Tigers celebration on the field - so no overlap last night either.)


----------



## TP777 (May 15, 2006)

alebowgm said:


> Also wonder what Dish plans to do with TP6 @ 61 now that they cleared it off. Is TP 27 and TP 6 E12 (aka R1) or E3?


Wondering why they would move programming from TP6 to TP27 just to put new or moved around programming on TP6? Why not just go right to TP27 with the new or moved around programming?

What are the plans now for TP6? Someone said maybe International programming?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E3 @ 61.5° has had it's fair share of transponder failures. Perhaps they are simply emptying TP6 in order to ensure another TP has a backup?


----------



## pppkas (Apr 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> E3 @ 61.5° has had it's fair share of transponder failures. Perhaps they are simply emptying TP6 in order to ensure another TP has a backup?


Hi!

Yesterday I saw some HD activity on TP6 61.5 on a 6000 receiver.

Strange but also saw activity on TP4 61.5 on same receiver.

Checked on lyngsat site and there is no TP4 for 61.5

Yestreday saw activity on TP's:

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,11,13,15,17,19,20,21,22,24

Maybe new HD Channels. I hope So!

-PPPKAS


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well the following transponders at 61.5 are already in use.
tp Channel Name
1	VOOM Gallery HD (MPEG-2)
1	VOOM Rush HD (MPEG-2)
1	VOOM Ultra HD (MPEG-2)
2	NFL Network HD (MPEG-4)
2	Starz HD
3	VOOM Kung Fu HD (MPEG-2)
3	VOOM HD News (MPEG-2)
3	VOOM Game Play HD 
5	WJLA DT (ABC) Washington, DC
5	WUSA DT (CBS) Washington, DC
5	WRC DT (NBC) Washington, DC
5	WTTG DT (Fox) Washington, DC
7	VOOM Equator HD (MPEG-2)
7	VOOM Monster HD (MPEG-2)
7	VOOM Family HD 
9	VOOM World Sport HD 
9	VOOM World Cinema HD 
9	VOOM Treasure HD
11	WPVI TV (ABC) SAP Philadelphia, PA
11	KYW TV (CBS) Philadelphia, PA
11	WCAU TV (NBC)SAP Philadelphia, PA
11	WTXF TV (Fox)SAP Philadelphia, PA
13	VOOM Rave HD (MPEG-2)
13	VOOM Film Fest HD (MPEG-2)
15	Bridges (English)
15	Central China TV (China - State Run)
15	RAI International 2
15	LBC America
15	Al Jazeera Satellite Channel
15	Arirang TV (Korea)
15	Middle-East Broadcasting Centre (Arabic)
15	RAI Radio (Italian)
15	The Pentagon Channel
15	Classic Arts Showcase
15	Rock300 Bowling Radio
17	WABC DT 45 (ABC) SAP New York	WABC
17	WCBS DT 56 (CBS) New York	WCBS
17	WNBC DT 28 (NBC) SAP New York	WNBC
17	WCBS-DT 56 (CBS) New York	CBSHD
19	WNYW DT 44 (Fox) SAP New York
19	Univeral HD
20	Dish HDTV Demo Channel
20	Food Network HD
21	WCVB DT 20 (ABC) Boston
21	WBZ DT 30 (CBS) Boston
21	WHDH DT 42 (NBC) Boston
21	WFXT DT 31 (Fox) Boston
22	ESPN 2 HD
22	National Geographic Channel HD
22	Home & Garden TV HD

So only tps 4 and 24 are potential for new HD TPs. There is a little bit of room on tps 2, 13, 19 and 22 for one more HD channel unless they switch them all to MPEG 4. There there is a little more room at HD Lite resolutions.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

Have the HBO channels been uplinked yet for the free preview which starts Thursday? I need to know which channels will be on what numbers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Likely on Wednesday.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Likely in the 288-297 channel range too. Just like the Showtime channels. But that is a guess

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Spice to Rebrand Adult PPV Channels
> 
> By R. Thomas Umstead, STAFF
> 
> ...


Monday, October 16, 2006

New Frontier "Claims Victory" Over Playboy in PPV Market; Playboy Announces Launch of Four New Channels/Brands

by Q. Boyer

BOULDER, CO - In a press release issued last week, New Frontier Media Inc., parent company to The Erotic Networks (TEN), announced that the company was holding a "day-long celebration honoring the Company's victory over Playboy Enterprises, Inc."

In the press release, New Frontier stated that in documents released to affiliates earlier this month, "Playboy announced the discontinuance of the following network brands effective November 1&#8230; Spice, Spice 2, Spice Hot, Spice Live, Spice Platinum, Hot Zone, Hot Network, Hot Net Plus, and Playboy TV Classic." The release also noted that Playboy's Taste of Spice and Spice HD services were cancelled earlier this year.

"We've consulted industry experts and believe that this is the most extensive network shake-up in the history of the multi-channel business," said Ken Boenish, President of New Frontier, in the release.

For its part, Playboy appears to have not given up the fight, just yet; announcing the launch of four new channels last week, including Club Jenna, a new channel featuring adult superstar, Jenna Jameson.

According to the release, the other three channels are: "Spice:Xcess," which the release states will feature "content from Web sites, as well as fetish and ethnic programming;" "fresh!" which will offer "and reality-based programming;" and "shorteez" which Playboy calls a showcase for "short-form programming."

Playboy also announced reaching a distribution deal with EchoStar Communications' Dish Network to carry Spice Digital Networks, and company officials say Playboy is in "carriage discussions" with other cable and satellite providers, as well.

Boenish, however, appears unimpressed with Playboy's new product line and thinks distributors should be skeptical, too.

"Playboy has shut down all of its adult movie brands, replaced them with complete startup services, and expects cable and satellite operators to simply go along," Boenish said. "We think this is a great opportunity for distributors to reconsider their adult strategy and switch to networks with proven performance."

New Frontier says that since its launch in 1998, TEN has grown from a "standing start" to the point where it now "reaches 126 million households."

--
In addition to contributing to YNOT, Q is the Director of Traffic Development for NicheBucks.com and an eight-year veteran of the online adult industry.

( Source: http://www.ynot.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=news_article&sid=17392 )


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Harrisonburg, VA available Oct. 26:

http://www.whsv.com/news/headlines/3900951.html

(Credit to http://www.vartv.com/ for reporting.)


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Joblo!

See ya
Tony


----------



## R0YAL80 (Dec 29, 2005)

61.5w 12661V 5/6 SID 599 SICNO Sic Noticias

EDIT: Portuguese News


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Mirrored to 148's tp 29 also 

I am not there to check at this time, but does EPG indicate what language SICNO is?

P.S. I guess this talk should belong in the 11-18-2006's Uplink activity thread (yet to come by JohnH) 

Sorry...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

R0YAL80 said:


> 61.5w 12661V 5/6 SID 599 SICNO Sic Noticias
> 
> EDIT: Portuguese News


Cool .. Thanks R0YAL80!

Congrats on your 1st post at DBSTalk by the way


----------

